# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Atlanta get together & Jam to welcome Pete Jenner - 11/15/2013

## Marty Jacobson

So let's see who wants to get together while Pete's visiting Atlanta from Down Under on the evening of November 15th. Who's available? 
I should have some instruments to hand around, though hopefully I'll have shipped at least some of them by then. 

My shop / house is a possibility for the get together, but I'm open to whatever works for everyone.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Man... have tickets and itinerary for a trip to the Holy Land with my wife and 18 others. Can't afford both, but would surely love to be at that "get together". Hope you end up with a great turnout for Pete, Marty.

----------


## OldSausage

I will certainly be there, and will bring an instrument or two as well!

----------


## Michael Bridges

I'm all in! Look forward to seeing the newest builds, and gotta welcome Pete to the ATL.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

I'm in too ...oh wait ..where do you turn left to get to Atlanta again?

----------


## Tom Haywood

I'm in. That's a unusually busy playing week for me, so can't offer to host.

----------


## usqebach

I should be there.  Will have to confirm with my assistant (work boss) and wife (home boss).

----------


## Tim W

I'll be there, I missed it last time. Let us know where you decide for it to be...

----------


## Marty Jacobson

This is great! So far it's all folks who have seen my shop in a messy state. If it's at my shop, maybe I won't even have to clean it up... :-)

----------


## Michael Bridges

Just part of it's charm, Marty!

----------


## Pete Jenner

Don't clean it up Marty.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Pete, Don't know where you'll be staying while visiting here, but if you need a pick-up to get to this little suaree, I'll PM you my cell number. Sure we'll be able to work something out. Don't worry, I don't drink and drive, it causes me to spill too much.

----------


## dusty miller

If it's not to much of a pain in the behind I'd love to see a video of some of these fine folks picking my mandolin.

----------


## Pete Jenner

I intend to take as much video as possible Dusty and will post it in the other thread.

----------

dusty miller

----------


## dusty miller

Thanks Pete! Safe travels.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## belbein

Well,  I was really looking forward to it, but the only day of the week that I can't go is ... Friday night!

----------


## Bluetickhound

Man, as a tital beginner I'd LOVE to make this deal... As it stands I probably won't be able to but if things shake out just right there's still hope! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.

----------


## Astro

I am a long shot.

I'd love the chance to play a variety of mandolins.

I'll pm you for the scoop.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Well,  I was really looking forward to it, but the only day of the week that I can't go is ... Friday night!


Well why don't you come to the beer festival on the Saturday?

----------


## DrewWalden

I would love to come and actually meet some folks from the forum. Are you located in North Atlanta?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Drew, yep, in Smyrna, at 285 and Atlanta Road, just a quarter mile outside the perimeter. I'm assuming it'll be at my shop since no other locations have been suggested.

----------


## Charles E.

Drew, if you attend Marty's session, you will get a huge insight to what mandolin building is about. GO!

----------


## Pete Jenner

Do it Drew.

----------


## Alan(OW)Barnes

Looking forward to it! See ya on Friday the 15th.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Alan, if I'm thinking right, don't you have a mandolin in Marty's current batch?

----------


## JRcohan

I am happy to say It appears I will be able to come see what looks like an Amazing Shop on the 15th.  Thanks Marty so much for the invitation.  I might bring my dad by if that's ok, he's guitar flat-picker but we won't hold that against him.

----------


## Pete Jenner

This will be a hell of a night. Marty: Apologies in advance.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Alan(OW)Barnes

> Alan, if I'm thinking right, don't you have a mandolin in Marty's current batch?


I DO! It's #27, the one with the crazy inlay (as beautiful as it is, I'm actually more excited about the crazy wood. I think it's going to sound as unique as I'd hoped). It will be my first "real" mando. 

How about you, Mike? Just coming to jam :Mandosmiley: , or will it feel like Christmas to you as well?

-A

----------


## dusty miller

Your #27 looks really nice Alan. Looking forward to seeing a little video of this event!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Unfortunately, I don't have a dog in this fight. Went to the last "MandoTasting" at Marty's shop, and love the way he builds 'em. I'll be there just to play, hang out, and welcome Pete. (Oh, I might be holding #24 for ransom. I'll come up with a reasonable figure for release!) Yours is a real beauty,too! Great combination of wood tones, and that inlay is outrageous!


> I DO! It's #27, the one with the crazy inlay (as beautiful as it is, I'm actually more excited about the crazy wood. I think it's going to sound as unique as I'd hoped). It will be my first "real" mando. 
> 
> How about you, Mike? Just coming to jam, or will it feel like Christmas to you as well?
> 
> -A

----------

dusty miller, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## dusty miller

I expect to hear your Dusty Miller version played on that #24 Mike. You have a week to get that down! :Grin:

----------


## Michael Bridges

You may have to settle for Red Haired Boy, or The Frost is All Over!

----------

dusty miller

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Fingers crossed on having any of them strung up by Friday... the bridge redesign was tricky, but worth it.

What time does everyone want to get together? Last was at 7pm, is that good, or are there votes for earlier? Later?

----------


## Pete Jenner

Beer O'clock.

----------


## eadg145

Actually, in the 'States, it's "Beer Thirty".  At least it is on my block...

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Johnno

Sounds good to me. Can I have a schooner of dark and stormy please?
Goin to join me PETE.
cheers
John

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

7 works for me, but I'm flexible (timewise, at least) for whatever is best overall.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Tom Haywood

7 is good for me.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## OldSausage

I'll be there by 7:30 with a bit of luck.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## belbein

> earlier? Later?


Y'all do it earlier, I can do it for a few minutes, anyway.  And if you do something on Saturday night, I could certainly do it.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Can I say that I think it's great that you folks in Georgia are coming together for a fellow traveller from Australia for a good night of mandolins, music and beer!. This Cafe really is a community and I like that very much.

----------


## Astro

Well if I go it will be a long drive for me and I figure I may as well make a weekend of it.

So does anyone know of some good live music near there for Saturday night too ?

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Y'all do it earlier, I can do it for a few minutes, anyway.  And if you do something on Saturday night, I could certainly do it.


Yay! I'll still be in town then.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Sounds good to me. Can I have a schooner of dark and stormy please?
> Goin to join me PETE.
> cheers
> John


Dark and stormy it shall be John. ...if they have it.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Astro - David Mold's band will be playing on Saturday. Not sure of the details, but Pete or David can fill us in.

----------


## Michael Bridges

David,is that going to be in Peachtree City, or some other location? Maybe get a group together to go hear you guys. I could justify a road trip on a Saturday!

----------

OldSausage

----------


## Alan(OW)Barnes

7 is great!

----------


## OldSausage

On Saturday we're going to be playing at the Ponce De Leon Beer Festival - here's the web site

http://theponcedeleonbeerfestival.com/?page_id=56

It runs from 12 noon until 5. My band Sweetwater Creek is on from 2 - 2:45 on the outside courtyard, and Jake Cohan's band (see post #26 at the top of this page), Sailing to Denver, is in the main hall from 3 - 3:45. Pete will be there too, but not necessarily playing (unless he makes it onstage somehow).

The only bad news is that it costs $35 to get tickets online now, or $45 on the gate, but that does include a certain amount of free food and beer. 

On a Saturday night you can go up to Everett's picking barn in Suwanee, or in town you could catch The Littlest Birds and Julie Gribble at the Red Light.

----------

JRcohan

----------


## Michael Bridges

Any of the Atlanta crowd up for meeting up over there to hhear Sweetwater Creek and maybe buy Pete a free beer?

----------


## belbein

It's only a 5 mile walk for me.  I might be able to do it.  I'll chat with my wife to see if I have anything else "planned."

Julie Gribble, by the way, is FAN_TAS_TIC.  She has one song that is an absolute favorite of mine.  "Letting Go."  Dynamite.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Alright! My VIP ticket is purchased. This is gonna be a great weekend, anytime the words "Beer" and "Fest" get combined, what could go wrong? Should be a great 2 days of good music and good folks!  Look forward to seeing as many of you as can make it.David, really excited about seeing SWC live.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## mandodan1960

I'll be there ! Not so much as a picker but a big grinner : )

----------


## OldSausage

> Alright! My VIP ticket is purchased. This is gonna be a great weekend, anytime the words "Beer" and "Fest" get combined, what could go wrong? Should be a great 2 days of good music and good folks!  Look forward to seeing as many of you as can make it.David, really excited about seeing SWC live.


That's great, Mike, I'm really honored that you'll be there - we'll do our best for you, and it will be a lot of fun to see you there!

----------


## Astro

OK, I gotta go now and make a weekend of it. Too much mando-music goodness going on to pass up. And thanks for the scoop on Saturday. All sounds great. 
Looking forward to meeting everyone.

----------

OldSausage

----------


## Pete Jenner

> On Saturday we're going to be playing at the Ponce De Leon Beer Festival - here's the web site
> 
> http://theponcedeleonbeerfestival.com/?page_id=56
> 
> It runs from 12 noon until 5. My band Sweetwater Creek is on from 2 - 2:45 on the outside courtyard, and Jake Cohan's band (see post #26 at the top of this page), Sailing to Denver, is in the main hall from 3 - 3:45. Pete will be there too, but not necessarily playing (unless he makes it onstage somehow).
> 
> The only bad news is that it costs $35 to get tickets online now, or $45 on the gate, but that does include a certain amount of free food and beer. 
> 
> On a Saturday night you can go up to Everett's picking barn in Suwanee, or in town you could catch The Littlest Birds and Julie Gribble at the Red Light.


There's a red light district? Must be the only one in the US. ...not that I've been looking of course ... :Whistling:

----------


## John MacPhee

Pete Mike said he was gonna shout and red light as well, yehah.
Keep those photos comin, lovin every minute of your trip.
Thanks
John

----------


## Michael Bridges

Hey guys, check out Sailing to Denver's website. Some good ear candy! Jake, looking forward to hearing you guys Saturday.This is gonna be a fun weekend.

----------


## Tom Haywood

Wish I could make it Saturday. Playing a dance in Roswell that evening. Practicing in the afternoon. Y'all have fun.

----------


## Michael Bridges

You'll be missed Tom! Looks like we may have a good group over there to heckle David. (JK!) You're going to be at Marty's shop Friday night, right?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

"Beer Festival" ? ? ? ?  I hazard to guess Pete will be there!

From what I can gather, _Australian_ + _Blackheath_ + _leave before the beer festival_. . .  cannot be combined into one sentence!

Steve

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Well, you know what they call a beer festival in Blackheath --- practicing!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

Yeah, I hope our idea of a "Beer Festival" isn't too much of a let down for Pete. I promise to put forth my best effort to represent the U.S. contingent!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Tom Haywood

Mike. I'll be there Friday night. If you like good old bluegrass, fiddle tunes and some newgrass, you'll really like David's band.

----------

OldSausage

----------


## JRcohan

> On Saturday we're going to be playing at the Ponce De Leon Beer Festival - here's the web site
> 
> http://theponcedeleonbeerfestival.com/?page_id=56
> 
> It runs from 12 noon until 5. My band Sweetwater Creek is on from 2 - 2:45 on the outside courtyard, and Jake Cohan's band (see post #26 at the top of this page), Sailing to Denver, is in the main hall from 3 - 3:45. Pete will be there too, but not necessarily playing (unless he makes it onstage somehow).
> 
> The only bad news is that it costs $35 to get tickets online now, or $45 on the gate, but that does include a certain amount of free food and beer. 
> 
> On a Saturday night you can go up to Everett's picking barn in Suwanee, or in town you could catch The Littlest Birds and Julie Gribble at the Red Light.


7 O'clock works for me.  Looks like a weekend full of good music!  I am planning on bringing a few instruments.  Sharing toys is as fun now is it was in grade school.  Also, I figure I can play some guitar, and someone can play my fiddle, you guys don't wanna hear me play it.

----------


## Michael Bridges

I'm just waiting to hear Marty's bluegrass cello.

----------


## Pete Jenner

I arrive in Atlanta at 4:45 tomorrow as long as I don't miss the plane.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Hide the women and children!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Who's up for a beer tomorrow night?

----------


## OldSausage

Sent you a PM

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

It'd be fun, but I've got householdy obligations to get out of the way, so I can enjoy being TOTALLY useless for the weekend. Hoist one for me, and Welcome to the Dirty South,Pete.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Chuck D

Sure wish I could join you guys on Friday. I work in a hospital which is open 24/7 and I cant get off. Extra bummer because my first mandolin will be finished tomorrow and I'd love for you to see it. 

Have fun!

Chuck.

----------


## dusty miller

I was extremely tempted to ride down. A short 14 hr motorcycle ride. If days were longer I'd be there.

----------


## OldSausage

> Sure wish I could join you guys on Friday. I work in a hospital which is open 24/7 and I cant get off. Extra bummer because my first mandolin will be finished tomorrow and I'd love for you to see it. 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Chuck.


That's too bad, it would be great to see it. If you PM me and let me know where you are, it might be possible to figure something out.

----------


## MSalisbury

I'd love to join you all if you have room for one more.  Marty, sent a PM asking for directions.

Friday at 7 pm works well for me.  Coming from the Perimeter Mall area after 5:30p, so shold be able to crawl my way through rush-hour traffic to Smyrna by then  :Smile:

----------


## Marty Jacobson

OK great! Looks like we'll have a good showing. 
Please PM me if you need the address.

We'll have snacks set up in our house next door to the shop. It got a little noisy last time, so hopefully having the house and the shop open will allow enough space to put some of these instruments to work.

----------


## Astro

So any insight for traffic? I'll be getting in at rush hour too and I haven't driven in Atlanta in 20 years. I'll be coming in on I-20 from the east  (Augusta) and I was wondering if it was better to get off on 285 on the perimeter before hitting the city and skirt the city by going South on the perimeter and then round back up (seems out of the way) or just grin and bare it and head straight through the heart of the city and out the other side on I-20 to 285 at Adamsille ?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I'd come all the way across 20 and then head up 285 once you get to the west end. I believe it's the most direct route regardless of traffic..

----------

Astro

----------


## Michael Bridges

It's gonna be rough at that time on a Friday, no matter which way you go. I think Marty's right, go the most direct route, and BE CAREFUL!

----------

Astro

----------


## Tom Haywood

I'd go straight thru too. The perimeter tends to be more of a nightmare at rush hour than going through town. You'll only have a short jog north on 285 to Marty's.

----------


## Charles E.

Y'all have fun tonight! Send pic's and video's!

----------


## OldSausage

It really was a lot of fun. It seemed like someone one was filming me most of the time I was playing, so hopefully they'll be able to post it here soon. Great to meet and talk with all the guys, and the new batch clearly builds on the strengths of the first, as well as making some successful evolutions.

----------

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

O.K., I've had overnight to digest it all, and that was a total BLAST! First thanks go out to Marty and Monica, who were the most gracious hosts you could imagine. To have a bunch of half-crazed musician types into your home is a rare act of courage. I believe Marty burned some extra midnight oil to have a few of this batch strung-up and available to play. The more I see and hear his mandolins, the more impressed I am.  A great combination of style, tone,playability, and incredible artistry. He really is an original.
Pete, it was a pleasure to finally meet you face to face. Getting the chance to talk about your world tour schedule was fascinating.Thanks for the chance to see and play your Pagan. That thing is an absolute Hoss! Beautiful job on building that, I loved the sound, and it plays great.
We had mandos, we had a uke, we had a lovely and talented fiddler (whose name escapes me now, but she was my personal hero of the night. Lots of fun to play with a really good fiddle player), Fer cryin' out loud, we had a BANJO! Marty even hauled out the Mandobird and amp for the more electrified folks.
Once again proved to me that musician friends, and Cafe folks in particular are some of the best people around. Too many to name you all, but thanks again for making a wonderful evening!

----------

DataNick, 

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Tom Haywood

Yep, great time last night. Thanks again to Marty and Monica for making it happen. Wonderful to meet more of our fellow cafe-ers and some future cafe-ers. The fiddler gets the hero award for making us play some music. That led to some of Marty's new mandolins being put through the paces. They are amazing. I am most impressed with how good they all sound and play within their first eight hours of being strung up. Peter, I absolutely love everything about your mandolin. Outstanding tone, tremendous volume, wonderful playability. I especially like how the top sound port throws the sound at the player. Can't wait to hear how it holds up in a bluegrass stage setting today. I predict big success. Let me know. Mike gave us all a fine treat by putting out an assortment of super picks for everyone to try, including some of the very latest coming to market. Thanks again for that. David, I'm playing in some of those videos so they may not get posted. Peter, it was good to meet you. I hope our gathering was at least as memorable as the others in your travels. Best wishes as you continue. Come see us again.

----------

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Michael Bridges

For any folks heading to the Beer Festival today, we never got around to getting our act together. You can email me on my phone at mbridges AT systeloa DOT com , and I'll give you my number, so we can get together for some more fun.

----------


## tripp

I am right there with you Mike! Last night was a blast!!! My thanks to all of you for making me feel so welcome and a special thanks to Mike for inviting me to tag along. Marty, your mados are awesome! Now where do I post pics and vids???? lol I will post them soon. I just want to make sure no one has any objections to me putting them on YouTube or something. I do not want to offend anyone. You have until end of day to let me know and I will not post anything with you in it.  :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

dusty miller

----------


## Michael Bridges

I'm sure folks in other areas have their own version and feel somewhat the same way, but I just wanted to point out how fortunate we in the Atlanta area are to have such a healthy, energetic acoustic community that makes stuff like this possible. Marty producing such fine instruments and keeping us all up on his newest developments makes for a fine focal point,and really keeps things interesting.I just wanted to say how much fun and encouragement I've gotten from so many of you. It is truly appreciated!

----------

DataNick

----------


## tripp

:Grin: I am uploading the vids now. It will take a few hours and a little editing but I should have most of it done today. BTW the first video I picked was you playing Jerusalem Ridge. It turned out great!

----------


## Michael Bridges

I hope that was directed at David. Me playing JR is something nobody should be subjected to. (Mommy make the bad sounds in my head go away!!!!)

----------


## Michael Bridges

Looks like my corp. email server isn't working today, I'm not getting anything. Let's just plan on as many as possible meet up at the outside performing area , say 1ish?

----------


## Astro

I was a little tired and a little out of it after a brisk morning at work and then a five hour drive, but What a blast !

First I too want to thank Marty and Monica and their adorable kids for letting the mando horde storm through on a drizzly night.

To arrive to welcoming smiles, an awaiting beer, yummy sausage dip (thanks Monica that was a life saver), and a house full of mandos hanging on the wall- well it dont get much better than that.

It was a night of many firsts for me:

-The best was meeting all the other mando heads, playing Martys great instruments, and playing Peters fantastic mandolin. Amazing that was Peters first build. Its a great mandolin in every way(looks, sound, and playability). And Marty is truly an artist.

-I played my first real F style- thanks Tom. And what a great sounding and playing mandolin it was too. I am blown away that you made that yourself. I liked the A style you made too. Both had great tone,volume, and playability. You should make more.

-I finally got to use a Blue Chip pick and I really liked it. Liked the funny clear V picks too. And the pro-plek. What a champ Mike was to bring such an assortment for us all to try. That helped me a lot. I'm going to get one of each.

-I got to hear my mandolin being played by someone who can really play. Thanks David.

-I got to play on flat wounds and a pretty Prucha F style all at the same time.

-I found my hotel room in one try.

Thanks Peter for living the mando dream and sharing it all with us. Thanks all Mando Cafe guys, and especially the Jacobson's.

-bill

----------

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Bridges, 

OldSausage

----------


## Astro

> Looks like my corp. email server isn't working today, I'm not getting anything. Let's just plan on as many as possible meet up at the outside performing area , say 1ish?


Thanks Mike. See you there.

Peter and Marty--And anyone staying near Martys house:

I have engaged a cab service for transport round trip. Figured not a good idea for me to drive in unfamiliar downtown Atlanta after a beer festival.

If anyone wants a ride, we can carpool. Sorry I dont have anyones number.

I will check back on this post until 1230. PM me.

-b

----------


## OldSausage

> I am uploading the vids now. It will take a few hours and a little editing but I should have most of it done today. BTW the first video I picked was you playing Jerusalem Ridge. It turned out great!


Tripp, it's fine by me of you to post any of that stuff on YouTube, I don't think anyone will object - thank you very much for doing it.

----------


## OldSausage

A big thank you to Mike, Bill (Astro) and Pete for coming out and cheering us on at the beer festival today. We really had a wonderful time, and having you guys there really made it for us. And obviously the beer helped too!

I was playing Pete's Pagan for the show, I'll post some video of that here once I've done some post-processing. Thanks Bill for helping with that.

----------

Astro

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Sounds like a great time for all.  Looking forward to vids and photos.

----------


## Michael Bridges

If you guys get a chance, make sure to hear Sweetwater Creek Band (David's band). Good pickin', tight harmonies, and some excellent song choices. Like I said, after you did "The Weight", you guys could have played scales and read the phone book, I was all in! 
Bill and Pete, it was a great way to spend a day with two guys who made it fun. I'll hoist a beer and hang out with you two anytime! Absolutely my best weekend in a LONG time. Oh Yeah, Highly recommend Sweetwater Brewing Co.'s Motor Boat brew. Excellent!

----------

Astro, 

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## dusty miller

Looking forward to hearing/seeing the fun.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Kris - #24 takes center stage here. I will post less noisy recordings of the tone from #19, #24, and #27 later tonight or tomorrow over in the Jacobson social group.

Tom Haywood on #19, David Mold on #24, Kim Barnes on fiddle, and Allen OW Barnes on #27.

----------

dusty miller, 

Michael Bridges, 

MSalisbury, 

OldSausage

----------


## dusty miller

That's awesome! Looks, sounds great! Hope some of David's mojo rubbed off into my mandolin so I can play like he does! Thanks for posting that! Looks like a lot of fun.

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Atlanta -

Reading thru the posts about last evenings get together sparked an OLD memory. Several years ago, Curly's country Grass had a young lady fiddle player sit in for a jam session. She was originally from Bryan, Ohio, living in the Atlanta area and was playing fiddle in a band and also doing some recording session work.She had been invited to play with us by the late, Os Parker.

Probably a remote possibility, but it would be great if she is the gal that played with you last night. Unfortunately, I can't recall her name.

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks. Enjoyed the video of Red-Haired Boy. 
Lee

----------


## Astro

Great day at the festival. Thanks for the heads up. David's band Saltwater Creek really was a special treat. Tons of talent and fun to hang with too. Loved your sound and set list. Likewise to David, Mike and Pete-great to spend the day with you all. I had a blast.

----------

Michael Bridges, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

Now wait,Bill, I'm confused. Was it Sweetwater Creek and Salt Water beer, or Saltwater Creek , but I know I had Sweetwater Beer..............................................  ...........maybe just too much of it?

----------

Astro

----------


## OldSausage

> That's awesome! Looks, sounds great! Hope some of David's mojo rubbed off into my mandolin so I can play like he does! Thanks for posting that! Looks like a lot of fun.


Hopefully Marty will give it a wipe before he sends it out. That mando has some great mojo of its own.

----------

dusty miller

----------


## OldSausage

> Now wait,Bill, I'm confused. Was it Sweetwater Creek and Salt Water beer, or Saltwater Creek , but I know I had Sweetwater Beer..............................................  ...........maybe just too much of it?


It was definitely Sweetwater Creek. I spent the whole day avoiding the Saltwater Beer.

----------

Astro

----------


## Astro

oops  :Redface:  Right band. Wrong creek.

So sorry. Thats bound to happen after 100 tablespoons of different beers.

----------

Michael Bridges, 

OldSausage

----------


## OldSausage

No worries, I couldn't blame anyone for being slightly confused after spending the day drinking beer with Pete Jenner.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Shoot, I was confused after spending the day with Pete Jenner, and that was only half a day and we hadn't even gotten to the beer yet.

----------

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

I can be very confusing Marty. ;-)  The WiFi in this hotel is nearly useless by the way.

----------


## MSalisbury

I want to echo the sentiments of everyone else - Thanks Marty and Monica so much for letting me join in the fun !!!  It was my first visit to "The Shop", but hopefully not the last.  I am so going to have to start saving my pennies because I know where I want my next mandolin to come from - every instrument I played sounded marvelous!  (Not my playing, which was at it's usual mediocre level, but the mandos did the best they could to make even me sound better.)  I even got to play with the electric Mandolin - now THAT was weird, having only 4 single strings instead of 4 pairs.  But it was fun bending the strings, trying to "Shred" on an electric mando.   Don't think I'm quite ready to quit my day-job and go on tour though.   I look forward to any future "Mandolin Tastings"!

It was fun meeting Peter and many of the people I've seen on the Café Forum.  Godspeed Peter, and safe travels as you continue the Intercontinental Mandolin Tour 2013  (You  have T-Shirts made! With your stops listed on the back like a concert Tee.  That would be hilarious!)

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## OldSausage

Here we go - thanks to Bill for shooting this. Sorry the sound isn't better, I did all I could, but it's just off my little camera. I chose this one, because this old tale of a visit to the home of the Martin Guitar Co. in Nazareth Pennsylvania so closely parallels Peter's own journey to the many homes of mandolin building in 21st Century America. Or something like that.



And yes, that's Pete's mandolin I'm playing there.

----------

Astro, 

dusty miller, 

Michael Bridges, 

MonicaJacobson

----------


## dusty miller

NICE! Well done, great tune. Nazareth right down the road from me. Cool Mandolin Pete.

----------

OldSausage

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Way to break out of the box, Sweetwater Creek. Penn's rocking the 'stache, and you all seem very chill and laid back. Must have been a good show. If I'd known you were going to do _The Weight_, I'd have been there.
The Pagan sounds great, good on ya, Peter and David.
Oh, and David, glad you found another Snark to use for the show... I have the other one sitting here.

----------

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

And you know that's the one I wanted to see! Sounded just as good the second time, David rockin' the Richard Manuel vocals. I thought the little camera did a fine job. Nice one,David.
On a different note, David I think you nailed it, this was definitely what the kid from Sailing to Denver was playing.http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/71049

----------

OldSausage

----------


## usqebach

Nice playing, David!

I'm sorry I missed the gathering at Marty's.  My wife informed me it was our anniversary this weekend and I was taking her to dinner.  And given that she did inform me that it was our anniversary, I had no leverage over the matter!

I do hope to attend the next one, or any other opportunity you guys conjure up to get together.

Jim Sims




> Here we go - thanks to Bill for shooting this. Sorry the sound isn't better, I did all I could, but it's just off my little camera. I chose this one, because this old tale of a visit to the home of the Martin Guitar Co. in Nazareth Pennsylvania so closely parallels Peter's own journey to the many homes of mandolin building in 21st Century America. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that's Pete's mandolin I'm playing there.

----------

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

Sorry, my bad! It wasn't Sailing to Denver, but the band that went on before them!

----------


## OldSausage

> Sorry, my bad! It wasn't Sailing to Denver, but the band that went on before them!


That's right, it was Rubing Yen from the High Strung String Band doing a mighty fine job on the DGM1 - and fresh from their gig with Peter Rowan in Athens on the 6th November.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Michael Bridges

Yeah, I thought he played it nicely! That thing has a tone that cut through well there in a less than ideal acoustic environment.

----------


## MonicaJacobson

David, I really like your British Invasion vocal sound.

----------

OldSausage

----------


## OldSausage

Thanks Monica!

Finding myself with a few minutes alone with Pete's Pagan #2 "The Heretic" this morning, I thought I would try and get the Bach Cello Prelude down on it. A bit ambitious for a Sunday morning, I know. I only got one shot at this, so it is what it is - apologies for the sniffs, I'm still getting over my cold from last week. I couldn't do justice to either the instrument or the tune, but at least I think this gives you a flavor of the character of this fine mandolin.

----------

Astro, 

dusty miller, 

Steve-o

----------


## Michael Bridges

Wow! That thing has a really beautiful ring to it in the lower registers, especially considering how well it will bluegrass when you want it to. Well played, David, and beautifully built,Pete!

----------

OldSausage

----------


## dusty miller

Certainly ambitious for sunday morning but great to hear on a sunday morning. I thought you played it great. A lot going on with those tunes. Really nice sounding mandolin Pete. Very Impressive.

----------

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## sumibuilt

> Kris - #24 takes center stage here. I will post less noisy recordings of the tone from #19, #24, and #27 later tonight or tomorrow over in the Jacobson social group.
> 
> Tom Haywood on #19, David Mold on #24, Kim Barnes on fiddle, and Allen OW Barnes on #27.


Man I'm sick I missed this!!!! I live 5 minutes away and my daughter and I were at my house with nothing to do. Would have loved to have taken part in this. Kim was my daughters fiddle teacher! Well thats what I get for not visiting the cafe like I used to. Marty builds some beauties and is a real nice fella. Well...Maybe next time!!!! :Crying:

----------


## Alan(OW)Barnes

Kim and I had an amazing time Friday night! So much fun.

She asked me to post that she did her undergrad in Ohio, and she played with a couple bands there, but she is not the girl mandolinlee mentioned in his post, but Kim thinks she may know her! Trying to remember the name...

Anyway, you guys were all so friendly, we look forward to Marty baking his next batch so we can do it again!

----------

mandolinlee, 

Michael Bridges, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Great to meet you both Alan.

----------


## mandodan1960

A little modem trouble at the house. Just now getting a chance to thank my host/hostess. Thank you Marty and Monica had a very nice time at your place. It was fun to play a great variety of instruments and to put faces with the names of my fellow cafe'rs. Looking forward to doing it again!! I would offer my place but Gainesville/Dawsonville is a hike for most. Have a safe trip Pete it was a pleasure meeting you.

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## OldSausage

Here's some Jenner-Cam of the event last Friday. No sooner had I arrived than I found myself playing Jerusalem Ridge with Kim on Alan's new mando. Sound quality is not the hottest I am afraid. The good thing is, nearly everyone gets an appearance in this video:

----------

Astro, 

dusty miller, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Bridges, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## dusty miller

Thanks for posting that David. I was looking forward to some more pics or videos of the evening. Being a geographically challenged Jacobson fan. Meaning I couldn't make it there. Sounds good!

----------

OldSausage

----------


## Tom Haywood

> Now where do I post pics and vids???? lol I will post them soon. I just want to make sure no one has any objections to me putting them on YouTube or something. I do not want to offend anyone. You have until end of day to let me know and I will not post anything with you in it.


Where are they?

----------


## Michael Bridges

I sent word to Jay by my son today to Get His Act Going! I want to see the pics,etc. he took the other night,too.


> Where are they?

----------

Tom Haywood

----------


## MonicaJacobson

Um... we are remiss, terrible, absent, and horrible. I'll remind Marty tonight to get to work on those videos. We have at least three, and some pictures to post.

----------

Michael Bridges, 

OldSausage, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## MonicaJacobson



----------

Astro, 

dusty miller, 

Michael Bridges, 

OldSausage, 

Pete Jenner, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Michael Bridges

Great pictures,Monica! Thanks for putting those up.

----------

